# Gutes Tutorial für GUI?



## Nadja (30. Jun 2003)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial für GUI? Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur Webanwendungen geschrieben und würde mich jetzt gerne mal in andere Arten von GUI einarbeiten...


----------



## stev.glasow (2. Jul 2003)

meinst du 'GUI mit java' oder 'GUI allgemein'(also wie man gute GUIs plant)  ?


----------



## Nadja (2. Jul 2003)

Ich würde sagen, GUI mit Java und vielleicht etwas zu oft in GUI verwendeten Patterns... Meinst Du mit dem Planen von GUI, wie man sie anlegt - also wo welche Schaltfläche am Besten hinkommt - oder eher Klassen-Design? Wenn letzteres, dann das auch. :wink: 

Das gehört zu den Dingen, die man in meiner Uni nicht wirklich lernt, aber dann vorrausgesetzt wird... :? <seufz>


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Jul 2003)

mit planen meine ich gute benutzerführerer entwickeln, also :
'ist der aufbau logisch?, wirkt alle irgendwie überladen?' -> solche fragen halt -> gibt's auch einiges zu beachten.

und gui mit java ist mit einem java-einsteiger-tutorial und der java-api schnell zu lernen.


----------



## Nobody (5. Jul 2003)

also wenn die gui sinnvoll sein soll, zeichne das ganze auf einem blatt papier auf und mit tools álà jbuilder ist die realisierung ein kinderspiel


----------



## Guest (3. Aug 2003)

Nobody hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also wenn die gui sinnvoll sein soll, zeichne das ganze auf einem blatt papier auf und mit tools álà jbuilder ist die realisierung ein kinderspiel


 :?: Hat sich am JBuilder was geändert :?: 

Also nach meinen letzten JBuilder Test läßt sich natürlich wunderba was zusammenklicken aber Oberflächen kann man nicht wirklich damit erstellen  

Erste J' Frage: Swing oder AWT oder ...
Zweite Frage: OO und MVC wird beherrscht?

mfg


----------



## Nadja (6. Aug 2003)

Meintest Du jetzt mich mit den Fragen? Also wenn ja, dann:

Zu Frage eins: Egal. Ich will den ganzen Kram mal kennenlernen und mir aneignen, jede Möglichkeit ausschöpfen, damit ich dann selbst entscheiden kann was mir persönlich am Besten gefällt.

Zu Frage zwei: Jup. Das gehört dann nämlich zu den Dingen, die man doch in der Uni lernt.


----------



## mariopetr (6. Aug 2003)

hallo,

um noch mal auf die tutorials zurueckzukommen
-fuer java direkt
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/
-java + design
swingset2 (sollte unter jdk/demos/swingset2 zu finden sein)

ansonsten gibt es (wir sind ja in d) ein paar iso richtlinen fuer guidesign, durchlesen lohnt sich (und sei es, um mal daruerber nachzudenken *g* (manches ist wirklich unsinn))


----------



## Nadja (6. Aug 2003)

Hehe, die ISO Richtlinien hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie gelesen. Werde ich aber mal machen.  Ansonsten habe ich an sich recht viel Erfahrung mit dem Aufbau von Oberflächen im Allgemeinen und viel kann man auch lernen wenn man sich einfach mal die Software ansieht, die man selbst so jeden Tag benutzt - und was daran weniger gut findet, weil es nicht wirklich intuitiv ist.

Danke für die Links, werde sie mir später mal näher ansehen.


----------

